
Man Sues CVS for Telling Wife He Had Viagra Prescription - bkraz
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/cvs-michael-feinberg-viagra_us_5b155dcee4b02143b7cecbd0
======
patio11
_nightmares from HIPAA compliance spring to horrifying life_

There was once a case where a healthcare provider was found liable under HIPAA
for discussing reproductive care of an adult woman with another adult who
lived with her, failing to anticipate that maybe her father would take a dim
light to the information. Covered entities are _allowed_ to discuss treatment
and payment with spouses but are supposed to use professional judgment about
it.

I'd anticipate that the lawyers look at this one, sigh, and settle. It's a
cost-of-doing-business in healthcare.

